# CHINO'S PAW!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*I'm really angry right now.. I haven't been on here because I spent all day yesterday taking care of my pup.

I had a customer in the store, a lady in her 30s with her little daughter, who turned out to be a monster child.. She was petting Chino softly at first but then would tug on his ears. He was having fun, but I didn't like how she was toying with him.

Meanwhile, I'm talking to the mom about beds, and she picks the spoiled brat up (at three years old or so) and puts her on a bed. The daughter shakes her head and the mom says "Ok sweetie how about this one" and plops her down on the next mattress set...

The little girl runs off and sits down, and Chino runs to her and rolls on his back. This time, she is playing nice with him and scratching his belly. I was at this point still talking to the mom and she finally got frustrated because they were late to so and so and she was angry that her daughter wouldnt pick a bed! (at three years old!)

They get up to leave and the phone rings, and I run back to the desk and pick it up. It's someone looking for a bedset, so I give him a couple of pricepoints and put the phone on the receiver when I hear Chino yelping.

I run to the front door, and he had followed them to the door, trying to go outside (which he never does because they are big glass doors.. and his paw was stuck. He was pulling at it, and I opened the door as soon as I could. He walked to me and sat down, looking at me sadly.

The woman never once turned back to see if he had been inside and I wasn't able to write the license plate down to somehow contact her. I mean, most people are a lot more considerate around a little puppy.

I got Chino home shortly and tried wrapping his paw up. He's been crated ever since it happened and I even carry him outside to potty. I'm so freakin mad at the situation and can't help but feel like it's all my fault.

He's been eating plenty, getting lots of water and lots of rest. I had planned to take him to his surgeon for his ear crop on tuesday but now I will be taking him there for them to look at his paw.. I have heard horror stories though of people getting their dogs casted and it deforming the toes or leaving infected sores..

It looks like its one of his inside toes on his right paw. Thats the only spot that makes him whine, and he won't put any weight on that paw. I want to f***ing slap that lady..

Anyone have any advice on what to do???????*


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

as a pitbull and being so young he will heal quickly, if you baby him TOO much then he will be a big baby and fake it just to get attentin( i am not saying he is faking it now) but later down the road. hes a pitbull hes tough he will be fine in no time, make him walk make him do things or he will grow up babying that paw............


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Be more responsible with your dog bro... I personally think at such a young age he should have been on leash. I'm glad he didn't get to the parking lot and get squished by a car. Also at no matter what age your dog or a child is NEVER leave him unattended (out of your sight) with them especially if you don't know or trust the person. I hate to say this but the whole situation would have been avoided if you excercised a little more responsibility. Hope chino gets better...


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Make sure you get x-rays. Since he is a puppy the bones are not yet "set" therefore its important to make sure no permanant damage is done. Its earsier to fix it now while its young and fresh than later when the bones might have to be re-broken. As for not babying him - pitties have a very high pain tolerance so if he is crying when his foot hits the floor , something is wrong. Dogs dont have the reasoning ability to think "if I limp I get attention" - they live in the NOW. One of dogs - Timba a large 2 year old male - dislocated his toe.He never cryed or limped - try dislocating your toe and see if you cry. I doubt that they will cast it cause puppies have a tendancy to chew through bandages and they only do that in worse case senarios. Take little bit to the vet - better safe than sorry


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well thanks dan telling me to be more responsible is really helping the situation. he either comes with me to work or stays home all day, and personally i think i do well with him at the store. it was a one in a hundred chance that he went further than he normally goes. its not like i was neglecting him it happened within seconds.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Is there any way you can get him a puppy play pen so when you are busy with a customer you can put him in the "playpen" - with toys and chews etc.It could be a corner of the sales floor that is blocked . That way there is no way he can get stuck in the door again. Hey most of us would like to take our dogs to work , but since I work in a surgeons office and have 5 pits { from 45 - 75pounds} so I dont think its going to happen


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hopefull it will help the situation from happening again...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Hopefull it will help the situation from happening again...


dude im not on here to argue with you. you seem to think im irresponsible im sure you have never ONCE let your dog out of your sight wether it was by choice or not.. give me a break


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

StaffyDaddy

sorry to hear that happened to chino. sucks when they get hurt and u cant do anything to make them feel better. but Pitbulljojo has a GREAT idea. id get a puppy pin and stick him in there when ur busy ya know. cant give the pooces all the freedom in the world just yet. theya re curious and will wander eventually... good luck to u!

and id give it another day, if he is still sensative take him to the vet.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the negative rep point bro... It's my first


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> Make sure you get x-rays. Since he is a puppy the bones are not yet "set" therefore its important to make sure no permanant damage is done. Its earsier to fix it now while its young and fresh than later when the bones might have to be re-broken. As for not babying him - pitties have a very high pain tolerance so if he is crying when his foot hits the floor , something is wrong. Dogs dont have the reasoning ability to think "if I limp I get attention" - they live in the NOW. One of dogs - Timba a large 2 year old male - dislocated his toe.He never cryed or limped - try dislocating your toe and see if you cry. I doubt that they will cast it cause puppies have a tendancy to chew through bandages and they only do that in worse case senarios. Take little bit to the vet - better safe than sorry


thanks.. im gettin his paw looked at tomorrow since i work all day today. hopefully he wont be casted since ive heard such bad things about that. he doesnt cry at all, but he wont put weight on his leg. ill update ya on what the vet says


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah I remember when I had to start work again after I got grizz... Built fences, puppy safer his yard, slowly eased him into it, I can't bring a dog to a construction sight ... That'd be irresponsible...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> StaffyDaddy
> 
> sorry to hear that happened to chino. sucks when they get hurt and u cant do anything to make them feel better. but Pitbulljojo has a GREAT idea. id get a puppy pin and stick him in there when ur busy ya know. cant give the pooces all the freedom in the world just yet. theya re curious and will wander eventually... good luck to u!
> 
> and id give it another day, if he is still sensative take him to the vet.


well he has a pretty large crate at my store he has chews and toys and everything, and i had him on a leash he had just gotten done going for a little walk outside thru the strip mall. He seemed tired so I walked him to his crate, but was going crazy to play with the little girl. I only let him out because i always ask parents if its okay and they do the same, i bring him out to get attention. hes in his crate unless im watching him closely. and it happened to be a one time thing.. and got him into trouble.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> well he has a pretty large crate at my store he has chews and toys and everything, and i had him on a leash he had just gotten done going for a little walk outside thru the strip mall. He seemed tired so I walked him to his crate, but was going crazy to play with the little girl. I only let him out because i always ask parents if its okay and they do the same, i bring him out to get attention. hes in his crate unless im watching him closely. and it happened to be a one time thing.. and got him into trouble.


haah welcome to parenthood  kenya used to stray when she was younger. just somethin they do... OH u know u can get a long lead and keep him tied to something but hell still have room to run aruond ya know... just and idea


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> haah welcome to parenthood  kenya used to stray when she was younger. just somethin they do... OH u know u can get a long lead and keep him tied to something but hell still have room to run aruond ya know... just and idea


i have one at the house when im cooking he can walk around in the kitchen and go under the bar but he cant go any further


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

im pretty much gonna have to put his ear crop on hold or not do it at all depending on how his paw is... its a toe though.. that i know for sure so it makes me wonder that if theres not much they can do for a human toe.. what would they do for a puppy toe?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i have one at the house when im cooking he can walk around in the kitchen and go under the bar but he cant go any further


thats what i would do. if u wanan bring him out to have ppl play with him, throw that long lead on (im talkin like 15ft-25ft) and have them play wth him.... just to aviod the wandering u know...

im asure he is fine.... jsut give him some time to relax.. u know when we smash out fingers it hurts like a BIIOTTCCHHH for like an hour lol.... prbly the same for a pup...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> im asure he is fine.... jsut give him some time to relax.. u know when we smash out fingers it hurts like a BIITTCCHHH for like an hour lol.... prbly the same for a pup...


well its been over 24 hours hes been crated this whole time.. 

i put a sign on his crate tho that says, "I can't come out to play, my paw is hurt" so that kids dont even try asking.

I went to the door tho and stuck two fingers in the middle and let it close and it just doesnt seem to have enough force to fracture... but im no vet so were just gonna get him xrayed. its all we can do


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww thought this just happened. yeah id take him in.... maybe pinched a nerv....?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> aww thought this just happened. yeah id take him in.... maybe pinched a nerv....?


thats what i thought. his bone structure feels the same (the curve in his toe) but its a little swollen


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ice him up!  hang in there chino!!!! 

keep us posted oz


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think it was being irresponsible. You had the dog inside a store with you right? And none of us have ever had accidents like this with our dogs? Hell I stepped on Combats foot when I first got him and he wouldn't walk on it for a little bit. C'mon people.

I think you are doing fine on crate rest and keeping his activity level low. Give him a couple days and see if he's still favoring it or not. ANd don't baby him too much or you will get a faker on your hands, I've seen it lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ice him up!  hang in there chino!!!!
> 
> keep us posted oz


thanks  ima have the oldschool look at it tomorrow ill let yall know


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope Chino is just tender and nothing is broken. Is it a heavy door that his paw got stuck in? some people pee me off... when i first got Neela (6 weeks old) I let the neighborhood kids handle her for socialization... one day this big little boy (probably about 10 and was as tall as me!) was holding her and i turned to go in the house to get the phone that was ringing...i didn't even get inside and I heard THUD, " YIPE!" ... the little jerk just threw her on the cement... I was MAD I know I didn't react in the correct manor, but i cussed him out and shoved him "what the Hekk do you think you are doing?! Go the F home! Why in the F would you throw a baby? Did your mom do that to you when you were little?!" 

The lesson I learned that day was that you can't ever trust someone to treat your dog the way that you do, so don't expect someone to be as careful as you are.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> ANd don't baby him too much or you will get a faker on your hands, I've seen it lol


thats gotta be bad.. an 85 lb faker lol

ive been talking to him in my normal voice i think the most babying he gets is being carried out to the potty lol


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey we know you a good pittie parent - if you werent you would care if he was hurt. Its bad when your pets get hurt cause they cant tell you where it hurts. He will overcome and the whole thing will be forgotten. Just keep us updated on his progress. Give him a pibbles kiss from all of my gang { all full of slobber!!!}


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope Chino paw heals up soon.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I hope Chino is just tender and nothing is broken. Is it a heavy door that his paw got stuck in? some people pee me off... when i first got Neela (6 weeks old) I let the neighborhood kids handle her for socialization... one day this big little boy (probably about 10 and was as tall as me!) was holding her and i turned to go in the house to get the phone that was ringing...i didn't even get inside and I heard THUD, " YIPE!" ... the little jerk just threw her on the cement... I was MAD I know I didn't react in the correct manor, but i cussed him out and shoved him "what the Hekk do you think you are doing?! Go the F home! Why in the F would you throw a baby? Did your mom do that to you when you were little?!"
> 
> The lesson I learned that day was that you can't ever trust someone to treat your dog the way that you do, so don't expect someone to be as careful as you are.


its one of those doors that has the little hydraulic thing at the top.. theyre heavy, but they close REALLY slow and never sound like theyre sealing shut.. i tried seeing how it felt on my hand but i mean its not realistic...

thanks tho..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Daynes said:


> Hope Chino paw heals up soon.


thank you!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

it sounds to me like your being a responsible owner and that your doing everything you can to do the best for chino. accidents happen its inevitable. good luck and i hope he gets better soon, keep us updated!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

If it turns out that his paw is just bruised, maybe he can still get his ears cropped. If it feels anything like a stone bruise, it can be painful for a while but still fully functional. Good luck at the vet's. I think you are a very good bully parent. Accidents happen to all of us. It's nice you can take him to work with you.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Im glad the little guy is doing good. Happy ending


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*update!*

Chino RAN straight out of his crate to the door this morning. His limp isn't AS bad, but he still puts his paw up when he's standing. I just got back from taking him to the vet. The surgeon said to go ahead with his cropping, and that he would take a look at the paw himself and let me know what's wrong before any of the procedure takes place.

The vet has 28 years of experience and I have heard nothing but good comments by other vets, trainers, and pet owners about that guy. I miss Chino, but he is getting his big boy ears and will get his paw looked at while he is under (which in my mind is better because he won't put up a fight when the vet tries to examine his paw)

I will give yall more details when I hear from the vets office.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

i cant wait to see the little guy with his new ears!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yay!!! when i got kenyas ears done i was a nervous parent hahha its like waitin for big news hahaha.... well good luck and i hope chinos ears come out handsome1 (well i mean u took a pic of kenyas crop so they HAVE to look good right lol) 


keep us updated!!!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Well you could always look at it....(now that he bolted out of the crate) if he gets his ears done, he may forget about the paw  Good luck with all of it and make sure you post some pics, can't wait to see the crop.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww poor Chino, I hope his paw is ok and it sound slike you are doing a good job, I have made a few mistakes being a bully owner but learned from tehm and won't do them again, lol. But I am hard headed and do stuff my own way, lol.

I can't wait tosee his new "do" and hope there is nothing wrong with his paw.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

still waiting on that damn phone call!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww i can't wait to see his big boy ears  i'm sure his paw is just fiiiine, i bring belle and rudi to work with me and when belle was little she was trying to follow some people outside and got smacked upside the head a couple times, luckily it wasn't a huge door and she didn't appear to mind that much. i hope he is just bruised!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*UPDATE No. 2*

*So I spoke with the vet. The ear cropping went great! I'm excited about that. They said that as soon as they were done with the procedure and applying the sutures, that Chino's ears stood up on their own!!

The bad news is that he does have fractured toe. The thing thats goin for him is that he is such a young little guy that the small fracture should heal in about two weeks. The doctor said the main thing causing him discomfort is the large bruise, and that as soon as that's completely gone, the fracture should be as well. This is a guy who has seen this for 28 + years so im confident.

Now chino will have lots of crate rest because of his paw and his ears. They are giving him ramidyl? I think but what do you guys think about druggin up the pups?:roll:*


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he's doing fine and was still able to get his ears cropped. You have to post a pic when he comes home. Remadyl (sp) is fine for his toe.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

How will that affect his pasterns? Is he papered are you going to show him?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im a lil late chiming in but... im with grizz... that situation could have turned into sometihng hear on the news, " crazed pitbull attacks 3 yr old girl in store." if my dog went to work in a store with me, he'd be on a leash.
its not the lady's fault for walking out of the store and your puppy following. she's got **** to do and its not her responsiblity to make sure a store workers dog is looked after. 
its been said in many threads that your having all sorts of issues that could be solved by crating him. everyone does it and the dogs are fine with it, theres nothing mean about it. just do it.
not to be a jerk, but really, that lady wasnt to blame for your pups injury.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Man I'm really off with replying to this. I'm so sorry to hear about Chino's paw, Staffy. I'm glad it's going to heal quickly and well. And I'm sure it helps that he is still so young. Accidents happen dude and I can't wait to see Chino's ears!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> How will that affect his pasterns? Is he papered are you going to show him?


i think they will be fine it didnt change the shape of his toe, so i think he will be ok... and no i wont be showing him


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> im a lil late chiming in but... im with grizz... that situation could have turned into sometihng hear on the news, " crazed pitbull attacks 3 yr old girl in store." if my dog went to work in a store with me, he'd be on a leash.
> its not the lady's fault for walking out of the store and your puppy following. she's got **** to do and its not her responsiblity to make sure a store workers dog is looked after.
> its been said in many threads that your having all sorts of issues that could be solved by crating him. everyone does it and the dogs are fine with it, theres nothing mean about it. just do it.
> not to be a jerk, but really, that lady wasnt to blame for your pups injury.


i think you are exaggerating. first of all, dont assume that he is not crated. the childs mom approved of her daughter playing with the puppy and they were only 2 to 3 feet away. the fact of the matter is that he is crated except for the occasional socialization with children or to go outside to do his business. with that said, it was an accident. I run a business and what it sounds like youre implying is that I let my dog run wild in the store letting him do whatever he wants to do. Thanks for your input.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm happy to hear that Chino's toe will heal just fine. I personally would not give a pain reliever. The main reason is the dog doesn't relize that it if he plays too much he will hurt himself again. If you don't give the pain meds he is going to be more careful casue his foot will hurt. That is my opinion.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

im glad that chino wasnt hurt that bad..he'll mend quickly..i cant wait to see pics of his ears!!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i think you are exaggerating. first of all, dont assume that he is not crated. the childs mom approved of her daughter playing with the puppy and they were only 2 to 3 feet away. the fact of the matter is that he is crated except for the occasional socialization with children or to go outside to do his business. with that said, it was an accident. I run a business and what it sounds like youre implying is that I let my dog run wild in the store letting him do whatever he wants to do. Thanks for your input.


well thats what it sounded like to me.
and your welcome.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> well thats what it sounded like to me.
> and your welcome.


well i cant begin to tell you how wrong that assumption is. just because an accident happens does NOT make me irresponsible. I WOULD appreciate it when someone gives advice because they know what they are doing, but the way your post came off, it made you sound like you have a know it all attitude. but then again, i dont want to assume things that arent true about you.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh and id love to know what issues you THINK im having.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang NIZ really come on he has explained himself good enough chill out and back off. how do you get


> that situation could have turned into sometihng hear on the news, " crazed pitbull attacks 3 yr old girl in store."


 That is kinda far out there considering it's just a pup and the mother said it was okay for the kid to play with it geezzzz I think your just nit picking now .....................

On side not staffy I dont' think you were being irresponsible I think you were socializing you pup which is what a pup of this age needs and think your a good owner glad to hear his ears did well and the paw is healing!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sw_df27 said:


> Dang NIZ really come on he has explained himself good enough chill out and back off. how do you get That is kinda far out there considering it's just a pup and the mother said it was okay for the kid to play with it geezzzz I think your just nit picking now .....................
> 
> On side not staffy I dont' think you were being irresponsible I think you were socializing you pup which is what a pup of this age needs and think your a good owner glad to hear his ears did well and the paw is healing!


i mean i agree that i slipped up, and it means it will keep me from letting it happen again.. But i just dont see where people are getting implying that im irresponsible. wether its good or bad i appreciate everyones input. im sorry that people don't realize we're not perfect.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> well i cant begin to tell you how wrong that assumption is. just because an accident happens does NOT make me irresponsible. I WOULD appreciate it when someone gives advice because they know what they are doing, but the way your post came off, it made you sound like you have a know it all attitude. but then again, i dont want to assume things that arent true about you.


i wasnt trying to be rude, im sorry it came off that way. all i was saying, (and i admit when i went and reread what i wrote it came off strong), was that i dont think you should have been too frustrated with the lady walking out of the store and your pup following. 
accidents do happen i know that i've had many accidents with my pups too. and by all means im not calling you irresponsible, i know accidents happen. i apologize for getting on your case, i just know it sucks to see your pup in pain.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

better late than never my take on it is s**t happens thats why they call them accidents dont sweat it just learn from it nobodys perfect glad he's okay


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sw_df27 said:


> Dang NIZ really come on he has explained himself good enough chill out and back off. how do you get That is kinda far out there considering it's just a pup and the mother said it was okay for the kid to play with it geezzzz I think your just nit picking now .....................
> 
> On side not staffy I dont' think you were being irresponsible I think you were socializing you pup which is what a pup of this age needs and think your a good owner glad to hear his ears did well and the paw is healing!


there was a thread just yeasterday talking about 12 week old pups being put down for such occasions. if i did and what i said was so wrong let mods handle it. i apologized for coming off so strong.

Nismo is "just a pup" but i know if he really wanted to, he could do damage. so "just a pup" IMO isn't the right thing to say...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im closing this to catch up!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> there was a thread just yeasterday talking about 12 week old pups being put down for such occasions. if i did and what i said was so wrong let mods handle it. i apologized for coming off so strong.
> 
> Nismo is "just a pup" but i know if he really wanted to, he could do damage. so "just a pup" IMO isn't the right thing to say...


lol i dont think chinos "just a pup" lol especially after seeing how he plays tug of war. i think this whole situation left me hot headed and probably not as open to feedback as i should be. but yeah, i know that off leash theyre potentially dangerous... Im just waiting for him to get to that 6 month mark lol

But really nizmo, i didnt think you were picking on me, i guess these situations get the best of people. but really, thanks for the input im not being sarcastic

that goes for you too dan we got off on the wrong foot


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Accidents usually happen for a reason...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Accidents usually happen for a reason...


man are you serious?


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I am seeing a conflict of "practicing of what is preached". There is so much talk on here about having your dog leashed, no dog parks, etc etc. I don't think there is or should be an exception to the rule. Puppy or not, do you not think that a puppy could do damage to a 3 year old? Whether he meant it or not, it could happen. I am not sayiing SD is being irresponsible but what I am saying it that you could be more responsible. I think the play pen is a good idea, you can keep kids out and the puppy in. If the kids want to play then you can be there to supervise while the puppy is out and then poor Chino hopefully won't have any more accidents at the door


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im just saying being a responsible owner is a HUGE responsibility im glad you say youve learned from it. Pups should be onleash for all sorts of reasons besides the fact that they are potentially a dangerous animal with all sorts of power. You should have a pup of sucha young age on leash to give it constant reminders constant reprimands of its place and its roll. I hope hes onleash right now. Grizz was onleash forever or in a harness so i could keep a good hold on him. Responsibility is really not taken seriously enough IMO... its much more than just knowing what to do. Its actually practicing what you preach. Just the other week we had an article on here of a 8 week old pup killing an 8 week old infant... because someone wasnt watching. Thats not so different than your scenario. I hope you are getting a taste of how important responsibility with this breed is. Puppies have needle teeth and can puncture... parents are over protective... Im suprised you would let your pup socialize with such a small child honestly. Then walk away to answer a phone call. If the pup was onleash it woulda walked away with you. Ontop of it while your pups already worse for the wear you go ahead with his crop... strictly for aesthetic reasons. Was that an accident too? Its your dog so you can do what you please... I just handle my dogs much different because i have read far to many books talked to way too many people and heard waaaaay to many stories about what can happen in a split second.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Ontop of it while your pups already worse for the wear you go ahead with his crop... strictly for aesthetic reasons. Was that an accident too? Its your dog so you can do what you please... I just handle my dogs much different because i have read far to many books talked to way too many people and heard waaaaay to many stories about what can happen in a split second.


thats right its my dog so i do as i please get the f**k off my back about it im sure raising a game dog and a bully together wont end up in heart break. dont think because you have read a number of books that it teaches you everything. i learned from my mistake and that alone should be enough.

none of you are here seeing how i interact with my pup. And im sure you think your shit dont smell dan.. saying things like "was that an accident too"

what i think is youre a punk with a mouth he cant keep shut


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I just farted... it smells.... i keep reading boks... just finishing colbys right now actually, you should totally buy the reprint its awesome. I have seperate yards.. seperate toys... seperate kennels... i crate n rotate... its a pain in my ass. Responsibility sucks. I love these dogs though so i do what it takes. I watch what they, eat when they eat, i buy only certain bones, only certain toys, i take them only certain places, i read every label i try to dot every i and cross every t cuz honestly... thats what it takes with this breed. Its not a walk in the park to own a bully or a show n go or a game bred pit... everythign is special about them. this must be realized and considered above everything. Im glad you are learning.... thats what this place is for.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I just farted... it smells.... i keep reading boks... just finishing colbys right now actually, you should totally buy the reprint its awesome. I have seperate yards.. seperate toys... seperate kennels... i crate n rotate... its a pain in my ass. Responsibility sucks. I love these dogs though so i do what it takes. I watch what they, eat when they eat, i buy only certain bones, only certain toys, i take them only certain places, i read every label i try to dot every i and cross every t cuz honestly... thats what it takes with this breed. Its not a walk in the park to own a bully or a show n go or a game bred pit... everythign is special about them. this must be realized and considered above everything. Im glad you are learning.... thats what this place is for.


thanks all was considered before even buying my pup. its good to get such great input from the best


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This has gone on long enough. I'm closing it.


----------

